# Mirror Blocks modification



## TheSeppomania (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, here is the video.
sorry for the english, i said it is bad, but you wanted this tutorial 

[video=youtube_share;upa_qEap6i0]http://youtu.be/upa_qEap6i0?list=UU5PCpsORFG916k5-8sprGww[/video]


----------



## CDcuber (Nov 30, 2014)

cool


----------



## TheSeppomania (Nov 30, 2014)

CDcuber said:


> cool



thx, takes a lot of time to do this video.
perhaps i'll do a little contest to win this cube


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

TheSeppomania said:


> thx, takes a lot of time to do this video.
> perhaps i'll do a little contest to win this cube



Contest involving German number 1000-9999? Even German cubers might struggle.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## gokkar (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried doing this torpedo mod with a Shengshou Wind/Aurora?


----------



## TheSeppomania (Dec 2, 2014)

gokkar said:


> Has anyone tried doing this torpedo mod with a Shengshou Wind/Aurora?



Not seen that befor, but i thought of it too.
It should be possible, but in my opinion cubes like zhanchi, fangshi, etc. Are better than a modded shengshou cube.


----------



## Maccoboy (Dec 3, 2014)

gokkar said:


> Has anyone tried doing this torpedo mod with a Shengshou Wind/Aurora?



I've attached torpedoes to my aroura and its a great addition, if your not a very accurate turner then I'd highly recommend it.


----------

